# Display burn-in



## LauraC (Aug 10, 2017)

I just noticed I have screen burn-in on my phone from the Amazon app offer page. Freaking sucks, shows how much I fish everyday. Oh well, hopefully color invertor can remove the burn-in.


----------



## ELR612 (Feb 3, 2017)

I definitely have Flex burn in. I'm still under manufacturers warranty though...and i bought the replacement insurance when I got my Pixel XL. I plan on dealing with the burn in as long as I can and then getting a replacement.


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

guess it happens when you leave your auto tapper running 24/7...


----------



## ELR612 (Feb 3, 2017)

imfatandold said:


> guess it happens when you leave your auto tapper running 24/7...


never had to use a tapper. it happen when you use the maps for navigation, and yes, when you are on the offers screen a lot. So exactly opposite of using an auto tapper.


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

ELR612 said:


> never had to use a tapper. it happen when you use the maps for navigation, and yes, when you are on the offers screen a lot. So exactly opposite of using an auto tapper.


are you really telling me you got screen burn in from manual tapping? getting an image to burn into a screen takes 5/6/10 hours of the same image being on screen. to avoid screen burn in all you had to do was press the back button on your phone every 3 hours to refresh the pixels then go back to the offers screen. kind of hard to beleive anyone is manual tapping for 5 hours straight.

ps. this isnt 1999 crts dont exist anymore


----------



## ELR612 (Feb 3, 2017)

imfatandold said:


> are you really telling me you got screen burn in from manual tapping? getting an image to burn into a screen takes 5/6/10 hours of the same image being on screen. to avoid screen burn in all you had to do was press the back button on your phone every 3 hours to refresh the pixels then go back to the offers screen. kind of hard to beleive anyone is manual tapping for 5 hours straight.
> 
> ps. this isnt 1999 crts dont exist anymore


mmkay.


----------



## Uberbuster (Nov 24, 2016)

LauraC said:


> I just noticed I have screen burn-in on my phone from the Amazon app offer page. Freaking sucks, shows how much I fish everyday. Oh well, hopefully color invertor can remove the burn-in.


If it is a samsung s8 take it to samsung HQ in your area and they will fix it for free all samsung s8 are still in warranty untill March 2018


----------

